# Something for revovler lovers



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Now the average gun owner can own an affordable, trouble-free revolver chambered in 9mm, .40 and .45 semi-auto rounds *without* the need for specialized ammunition clips and a specialized gun.
CHARTER ARMS' Rimless Revolver | Tactical Life

American Rifleman - Charter Arms 9 mm Pitbull Revolver

American Rifleman - Charter Arms .40 S&W Pitbull Revolver


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

The Tactical Life review says that 380 ammo can be used in the 9mm. How does that work? Since the 9 head-spaces on the case mouth, are they relying on the ejector star to hold the case in place? Doesn't sound too good to me! I'm interested in one of these little guns, but if I want lower powered rounds for range use, I'll handload them in 9mm brass!


----------

